# Hungarian Aquascaping Session @ GA - 2011



## keymaker (10 Jul 2011)

Great times on Sat - we just finished scaping a 60P opti-white tank with TMC leds above, about 30 kgs (!) of Seiryu stones, HC, Parvula and mosses.

Inspiration (Canyon in Quebec - by Mary-Anne):

















Moss Defender in action  :








Attila (Nigro) glued moss on stones:




ViktorLantos in action:




Right after setup:
















More info and pictures on Victor's Flickr page.
Thanks for looking.


----------



## Mark Evans (10 Jul 2011)

I have to say, your shop looks just frickin amazing!


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jul 2011)

Mark Evans said:
			
		

> I have to say, your shop looks just frickin amazing!


I would have to agree!! When are we going over Mark?? 

Congrats on the new tank, that rock work looks stunning


----------



## flygja (11 Jul 2011)

keymaker said:
			
		

> Right after setup:



Ah hah! Dirty pipes on the left!! Just kidding guys... your shop is probably the best on the planet right now! Everyday I dream about running a place like this. 

What a nice scape with the rocks too. Personally I wouldn't have raised the rock so it peaks above the waterline, it'd be lost in photos. But I really like the dark areas created around the scape, like caves. Brilliant!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jul 2011)

foreground rock to the right...needs burying slightly, i can see a shadow line


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jul 2011)

Cheers guys, thanks for your feedback.  



> Ah hah! Dirty pipes on the left!!



Yup one of the glass pipe broke. We're using an eheim there til the new glass arrive. One of our team member is using heavily these glasses.  


Luckily the scape survived the weekend. All mosses are in place and i do not see damaged parts where we glued them. So that's good.

Will be interesting to see how the scape will work in the following months. How the LEDs will grow these mosses.
Also i read that somewhere that Amano shrimps are not recommended to sensitive mosses like Riccardia. What's your experience. We never used this moss before, but would love to add at least 16 shrimps in the next 2 weeks.


----------



## viktorlantos (11 Jul 2011)

For fishes we plant to use a group of Boraras Brigittae to keep the mountain effect as much as we can. So we will see how that will work.


----------



## Sonnyarba (11 Jul 2011)

I have to visit your store once, this seems like a place I could live in...


----------



## Bobtastic (11 Jul 2011)

flygja said:
			
		

> What a nice scape with the rocks too. Personally I wouldn't have raised the rock so it peaks above the waterline, it'd be lost in photos. But I really like the dark areas created around the scape, like caves. Brilliant!



I agree with the rock peak comment, but that is only a small criticism of the amazing rock work you've achieved!


----------



## viktorlantos (13 Jul 2011)

That peak is not too bad especially if you see that in life.

If i do a shot from the front, the peak reflection makes the photo interesting.





However if you move up a bit or watching the stuff from the top the peak is a nice add on.





We've seen many great tanks where people used up the full tank height with stones, hills etc. I always wanted to try this.  

Thanks for your feedback guys  

BTW TMC Leds work well, but we all knows that since George's amazin iwagumi scape.


----------



## SuperWen (14 Jul 2011)

viktorlantos said:
			
		

>


IMHO, the big rocks at the right side distract the focal point, because it has same size with main rock and has lighter colour comparing to the other. If I were you, I will change that rocks to a smaller one and with same texture/color


----------

